# Ebay bargain



## shivas irons (Jan 20, 2014)

Just picked up two brand new Cleveland tour issue wedges off ebay straight off the tour van for Â£30 a pop which is a fantastic deal.All that tour issue gear has a different feel to it like proper golf equipment , I think its against the rules to ebay link on here but if you do a search the guy had some left.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmm, out of interest how can it be of the Tour van.... Cleveland are letting there staff member sell stuff at 40% of the retail cost... Sounds dodgy! Or is not off the tour van?!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 20, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Just picked up two brand new Cleveland tour issue wedges off ebay straight off the tour van for Â£30 a pop which is a fantastic deal.All that tour issue gear has a different feel to it like proper golf equipment , *I think its against the rules to ebay link on here* but if you do a search the guy had some left.
		
Click to expand...

never heard that rule  so stick a link up as wedges are what I need right now


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 20, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Hmm, out of interest how can it be of the Tour van.... Cleveland are letting there staff member sell stuff at 40% of the retail cost... Sounds dodgy! Or is not off the tour van?!
		
Click to expand...

BECAUSE THEY ARE TOUR WEDGES THAT YOU CAN ONLY GET FROM THE TOUR VAN!! THEY ARE MARKED DIFFERENTLY, GOOD GRIEF


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 20, 2014)

CMAC said:



			never heard that rule  so stick a link up as wedges are what I need right now
		
Click to expand...

Mod is it ok to link to ebay?


----------



## CMAC (Jan 20, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Mod is it ok to link to ebay?
		
Click to expand...

as with golf rules its easier if you show the rule that forbids it? you wont find one as ebay links are on here everyday


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 20, 2014)

Just link up and see what happens ... You can claim that the answer to the question was too slow ! (Yeah I am impatient!)


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 20, 2014)

CMAC said:



			as with golf rules its easier if you show the rule that forbids it? you wont find one as ebay links are on here everyday
		
Click to expand...

PM sent mate.....


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 20, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			BECAUSE THEY ARE TOUR WEDGES THAT YOU CAN ONLY GET FROM THE TOUR VAN!! THEY ARE MARKED DIFFERENTLY, GOOD GRIEF 

Click to expand...


This required caps did it? No one is punting out knock offs, it says ... Oh it must be true then, its ebay... *GOOD GRIEF!!* :mmm:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 20, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Mod is it ok to link to ebay?
		
Click to expand...

another urban myth rule of golf......


----------



## dufferman (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd like the link if we're not allowed to post it on here (but I think we are) - I have a buddy on the look for some new wedges.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Mod is it ok to link to ebay?
		
Click to expand...

I assume you mean these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cleveland...re_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&var=&hash=item20de533974


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 20, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I assume you mean these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cleveland...re_Golf_GolfClubs_JN&var=&hash=item20de533974

Click to expand...

Mods Mods, someones posting links to ebay!!!! Oh, you are a mod.

One rule for one........


----------



## dufferman (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 20, 2014)

heres the link Shivas sent me of what he bought! gone up to Â£39.95 + Â£8.95 postage now :angry:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111256102630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Mods Mods, someones posting links to ebay!!!! Oh, you are a mod.

One rule for one........
		
Click to expand...

I son't see the issue myself 

We have seen threads with links before to things on eBay.

People will quite often start a thread linking something they found (... Such as: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scotty-Ca...71222645652?pt=Golf_Clubs&hash=item27ddaa3b94 ) and people will provide opinion  or share in a bargain.

Promoting a sale of your own through the forum is not permitted, nor a sale of any affiliates.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 20, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Mods Mods, someones posting links to ebay!!!! Oh, you are a mod.

One rule for one........
		
Click to expand...

as an aside I've also seen people mention ebay as "that well known auction site" :lol:

are people scared to post links or mention their name? totally confused as to why?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2014)

So what is so different compared to standard Cleveland fair and would a mid handicapper really benefit anyway? I have to admit the price is good but are they really what they play on tour and if so what are the differences. Loads of manufacturers stick "tour" on their models but you can bet they are nothing like the ones any of the big names play with as they have theirs C/F'd to an inch of its life


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 20, 2014)

homerjsimpson said:



			so what is so different compared to standard cleveland fair and would a mid handicapper really benefit anyway? I have to admit the price is good but are they really what they play on tour and if so what are the differences. Loads of manufacturers stick "tour" on their models but you can bet they are nothing like the ones any of the big names play with as they have theirs c/f'd to an inch of its life
		
Click to expand...




shivas irons said:



			because they are tour wedges that you can  only get from the tour van!! They are marked differently, good grief 

Click to expand...


good grief homer?!!! Is says it on them!!! Lmao!!


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So what is so different compared to standard Cleveland fair and would a mid handicapper really benefit anyway? I have to admit the price is good but are they really what they play on tour and if so what are the differences. Loads of manufacturers stick "tour" on their models but you can bet they are nothing like the ones any of the big names play with as they have theirs C/F'd to an inch of its life
		
Click to expand...

Let me explain Homer blimey there are some doubters on here, the standard satin 588 wedge you can get at your local club AG etc has on the back of the head "Tour Action with REG 588 underneath" the tour issue version of the satin 588 wedges have "Tour Action REG 588"underneath and directly under that "Tour Zip Grooves"and also has "TZG" stamped on the hosel which the standard version doesent have.
Now I know the links are ok here you go
Standard  


http://www.golfbidder.co.uk/models/707/Cleveland_Wedge_588_Tour_Action_Chrome.html

Tour issue


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tour-Issue-...90704776937?pt=Golf_Clubs&hash=item5af7d1c6e9

I hope that clears things up for some of you.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 20, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			good grief homer?!!! Is says it on them!!! Lmao!!
		
Click to expand...

Wacking your clubs against driving ranges, not being able to ID equipment, I take it your new to the game matey.Talk to me when you've put in 24 years play, worked in the golf retail industry, caddied on the Seniors tour for tour winners and 30 year tour veterans, caddied in the same group as Woosie (he's a former world no1) ryder cupper Sam Torrance, Constantine Rocca (he nearly won the open when your were in nappies) and many more.Until you've done all this dont criticise me and go back to your tiddlywinks.........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Let me explain Homer blimey there are some doubters on here, the standard satin 588 wedge you can get at your local club AG etc has on the back of the head "Tour Action with REG 588 underneath" the tour issue version of the satin 588 wedges have "Tour Action REG 588"underneath and directly under that "Tour Zip Grooves"and also has "TZG" stamped on the hosel which the standard version doesent have.
Now I know the links are ok here you go
Standard  


http://www.golfbidder.co.uk/models/707/Cleveland_Wedge_588_Tour_Action_Chrome.html

Tour issue


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tour-Issue-...90704776937?pt=Golf_Clubs&hash=item5af7d1c6e9

I hope that clears things up for some of you.
		
Click to expand...

So what you are saying then is the "tour" version has different grooves from the bog standard ones on sale at AG. Is that it. As I said earlier put them in the hands of a mid-high handicapper and are they really going to get them to act differently


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 20, 2014)

I sincerely doubt there is any discernible difference in the grooves of these two variants, they will both be on, or as close as possible to, the permissible limits.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So what you are saying then is the "tour" version has different grooves from the bog standard ones on sale at AG. Is that it. As I said earlier put them in the hands of a mid-high handicapper and are they really going to get them to act differently
		
Click to expand...

For whatever reason and in this case its the grooves they are "Tour issue" from the tour van and now for sale to the general public and can be used by low, mid, hi or anybody who would like to use them.You never know Homer they might even improve your game


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 20, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			I sincerely doubt there is any discernible difference in the grooves of these two variants, they will both be on, or as close as possible to, the permissible limits.
		
Click to expand...

I believe some of the standard 588 wedges were not conforming but these tour issue are conforming.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 20, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			I believe some of the standard 588 wedges were not conforming but these tour issue are conforming.
		
Click to expand...


So the grooves are worse . I know I haven't got your illustrious golfing background but they can't be much of a bargain if the grooves are worse than the retail

Why would you want to buy 'tour issue' clubs that comply to a tolerance you don't have to meet for a few years ??


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 20, 2014)

Just had a swatch at the R&A site, the earlier 588 wedges don't conform to the 2010 specs but are obviously ok for us mere mortals for years to come, they'll probably be worn flat by then


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2014)

therod said:



			So the grooves are worse . I know I haven't got your illustrious golfing background but they can't be much of a bargain if the grooves are worse than the retail

Why would you want to buy 'tour issue' clubs that comply to a tolerance you don't have to meet for a few years ??
		
Click to expand...

Are you mental??? Did you not read post #21?? DO NOT EVER QUESTION HIM!!!!!! 
:rant:


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 20, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Just had a swatch at the R&A site, the earlier 588 wedges don't conform to the 2010 specs but are obviously ok for us mere mortals for years to come, they'll probably be worn flat by then 

Click to expand...

As I thought


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 20, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			As I thought 

Click to expand...

The new 588 will be compliant though.  You can only use a club with the 'old' grooves until 2024 (?) if it was manufactured before 2010.  If I had the older ones I would stick with them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Wacking your clubs against driving ranges, not being able to ID equipment, I take it your new to the game matey.Talk to me when you've put in 24 years play, worked in the golf retail industry, caddied on the Seniors tour for tour winners and 30 year tour veterans, caddied in the same group as Woosie (he's a former world no1) ryder cupper Sam Torrance, Constantine Rocca (he nearly won the open when your were in nappies) and many more.Until you've done all this dont criticise me and go back to your tiddlywinks.........
		
Click to expand...


And award are for the biggest tool is.......
ruffles envelope.
Shivas irons. 

Let me me guess  your dad is bigger than my dad too!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 20, 2014)

Another seller and a little bit of background on origins of your van kit on this listing.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111239846493&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Birchy (Jan 20, 2014)

Wheres that guy with the Miura wedge when you need him?


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Wacking your clubs against driving ranges, not being able to ID equipment, I take it your new to the game matey.Talk to me when you've put in 24 years play, worked in the golf retail industry, caddied on the Seniors tour for tour winners and 30 year tour veterans, caddied in the same group as Woosie (he's a former world no1) ryder cupper Sam Torrance, *Constantine Rocca* (he nearly won the open when your were in nappies) and many more.Until you've done all this dont criticise me and go back to your tiddlywinks.........
		
Click to expand...

If you're going to shout your mouth off you could at least do it accurately!
Who the heck is *Constantine Rocca* ............................ is he related to *Costantino Rocca* perchance, you know, the bloke who lost The Open in a playoff in 1995, *good grief!


Slime.*


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2014)

Slime said:



			If you're going to shout your mouth off you could at least do it accurately!
Who the heck is *Constantine Rocca* ............................ is he related to *Costantino Rocca* perchance, you know, the bloke who lost The Open in a playoff in 1995, *good grief!


Slime.*

Click to expand...


That's his sister


----------



## stevelev (Jan 20, 2014)

Even though Cleveland CG12 are from 2008 so not really that new


----------



## LanDog (Jan 21, 2014)

Gareth said:



			That's his sister 

Click to expand...

Is Constantine Rocca not that rubbish Keanu Reeves film?


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Wacking your clubs against driving ranges, not being able to ID equipment, I take it your new to the game matey.Talk to me when you've put in 24 years play, worked in the golf retail industry, caddied on the Seniors tour for tour winners and 30 year tour veterans, caddied in the same group as Woosie (he's a former world no1) ryder cupper Sam Torrance, Constantine Rocca (he nearly won the open when your were in nappies) and many more.Until you've done all this dont criticise me and go back to your tiddlywinks.........
		
Click to expand...








Oh no you didn't..............:rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 21, 2014)

I found them, but honestly speaking at the price and the year of design /manufacture I wasn't interested. I want the new rtx 588 forged in 60 degrees with 12 degrees bounce and I am pretty sure that can be had for Â£60 if I look around carefully ... Maybe less when the new one comes out!!


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 21, 2014)

My response,( on another thread  idiots) was because I felt Alex1975 was being ignorant towards me.If you guys take it on board to feel offended thats not my problem like I say it was directed at somebody else, obviously you've got the "its not me" complex defense cos you've obviously done something your ashamed of in the past.Now try and leave other peoples disputes as its not directed at you, try and post on the correct thread and enjoy your days golf on the local pitch and putt


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 21, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			I found them, but honestly speaking at the price and the year of design /manufacture I wasn't interested. I want the new rtx 588 forged in 60 degrees with 12 degrees bounce and I am pretty sure that can be had for Â£60 if I look around carefully ... Maybe less when the new one comes out!!
		
Click to expand...



Â£50 if 58degreez is enough......


Look at this on eBay:

CLEVELAND GOLF 588 RTX WEDGE (Pitching, Gap & Sand Wedge) Cavity Back & Standard

http://bit.ly/1hSWMZS


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 21, 2014)

What an aggressively rude person


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Talk to me when you've put in 24 years play
		
Click to expand...




shivas irons said:



			worked in the golf retail industry
		
Click to expand...




shivas irons said:



			caddied on the Seniors tour for tour winners and 30 year tour veterans
		
Click to expand...




shivas irons said:



			caddied in the same group as Woosie (he's a former world no1) ryder cupper Sam Torrance, Constantine Rocca (he nearly won the open when your were in nappies) and many more.
		
Click to expand...





shivas irons said:



*Until you've done all this dont criticise me*and go back to your tiddlywinks.........
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear 

That's quite a requirement for *anybody* to have before they even consider challenging your *opinion* or anything you write on these boards!

I'll clarify this now. There is *no requirement* of, or for *anything* for *anyone* to challenge someones opinion on a golf forum. All opinions and reasoned debate are welcome, despite past experiences. 

Inclusive, not exclusive.

Experience is a great teacher, but experiencre doesn't always mean you are right.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2014)

Shivas, you're just a gift that keeps on giving....:thup:


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 21, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Â£50 if 58degreez is enough......


Look at this on eBay:

CLEVELAND GOLF 588 RTX WEDGE (Pitching, Gap & Sand Wedge) Cavity Back & Standard

http://bit.ly/1hSWMZS

Click to expand...

cheers for that!


----------



## brendy (Jan 21, 2014)

Dear god there seems to be a lot of them sold between a few sellers on ebay, commonly exclusive springs to mind, though they do look nice.... hmm, I wonder... I might make a purchase later this month if there are some left.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			My response,( on another thread  idiots) was because I felt Alex1975 was being ignorant towards me.If you guys take it on board to feel offended thats not my problem like I say it was directed at somebody else, obviously you've got the "its not me" complex defense cos you've obviously done something your ashamed of in the past.Now try and leave other peoples disputes as its not directed at you, try and post on the correct thread and enjoy your days golf on the local pitch and putt 

Click to expand...

You posted a response on a public forum so must  been expecting people to comment on it. If you wanted it to stay just between the two of you then you should have taken it to private message. 

Am I allowed to say this as I have been playing the game for 30 years on and off but by my own admission I'm not very good? And just to be clear I've never caddied in the same group as Clive Montgomerie, Neil Faldo and Eric Els.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 21, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			And just to be clear I've never caddied in the same group as Clive Montgomerie, Neil Faldo and Eric Els.
		
Click to expand...

:clap::rofl:


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 21, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Oh dear 

That's quite a requirement for *anybody* to have before they even consider challenging your *opinion* or anything you write on these boards!

I'll clarify this now. There is *no requirement* of, or for *anything* for *anyone* to challenge someones opinion on a golf forum. All opinions and reasoned debate are welcome, despite past experiences. 

Inclusive, not exclusive.

Experience is a great teacher, but experiencre doesn't always mean you are right.
		
Click to expand...

Moderator you need to go back and read some former threads and see the bigger picture.This guy was I felt being ignorant towards me and clearly didnt know the facts.I'm not having a newbie who's doesent know what he's talking about be ignorant towards me and tell me whats what.This is the problem with youngsters nowdays they think they know it all even though they havent experianced what they are talking about.We all have to start somewhere but being ignorant to the facts and to people when you dont know is unexceptable, learn yes but dont criticise people who have been around the game longer.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Moderator you need to go back and read some former threads and see the bigger picture.This guy was I felt being ignorant towards me and clearly didnt know the facts.I'm not having a newbie who's doesent know what he's talking about be ignorant towards me and tell me whats what.This is the problem with youngsters nowdays they think they know it all even though they havent experianced what they are talking about.We all have to start somewhere but being ignorant to the facts and to people when you dont know is unexceptable, learn yes but dont criticise people who have been around the game longer.
		
Click to expand...

User, you need to wind your neck in.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Moderator you need to go back and read some former threads and see the bigger picture.This guy was I felt being ignorant towards me and clearly didnt know the facts.I'm not having a newbie who's doesent know what he's talking about be ignorant towards me and tell me whats what.This is the problem with youngsters nowdays they think they know it all even though they havent experianced what they are talking about.We all have to start somewhere but being ignorant to the facts and to people when you dont know is unexceptable, learn yes but dont criticise people who have been around the game longer.
		
Click to expand...

Alex isn't a new user.

Alex originally joined the forum *before* myself and a good few others on here, including you. The fact he chose to leave the forum and subsequent return is neither here nor there.

Alex isn't new to golf, equipment or ettiquette.

The fact you chose to judge his golfing experience/ability based soley on his post count says more about you than it does him I'm affraid.

I stand by my comments made in post #44.

If you wish to discuss this further with me. Please send me a PM.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 21, 2014)

chris661 said:



			User, you need to wind your neck in.
		
Click to expand...

How democratic, its in the dictionary.....


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 21, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Alex isn't a new user.

Alex originally joined the forum *before* myself and a good few others on here, including you. The fact he chose to leave the forum and subsequent return is neither here nor there.

Alex isn't new to golf, equipment or ettiquette.

The fact you chose to judge his golfing experience/ability based soley on his post count says more about you than it does him I'm affraid.

I stand by my comments made in post #44.

If you wish to discuss this further with me. Please send me a PM.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm concerned the matters over :cheers:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2014)

chris661 said:



			User, you need to wind your neck in.
		
Click to expand...

Some one give this man a pat on the back:thup:


----------



## chris661 (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			How democratic, its in the dictionary.....
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with democracy fella. But to issue a blanket ban on anyone criticising you as they have less experience WILL NOT STAND ON THIS FORUM.  Debate and argue points by all means but be under no illusions that your attitude will not be tolerated. If you (or indeed anyone else) have a problem with a post report it and the mods will take a look. 

You can look that up in the dictionary.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 21, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Nothing to do with democracy fella. But to issue a blanket ban on anyone criticising you as they have less experience WILL NOT STAND ON THIS FORUM.  Debate and argue points by all means but be under no illusions that your attitude will not be tolerated. If you (or indeed anyone else) have a problem with a post report it and the mods will take a look. 

You can look that up in the dictionary.
		
Click to expand...

Shivas salutes the "authority" of chris661 :smirk:


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 21, 2014)

Personally I'm confused by the fact that someone who is clearly the Oracle of golf, having spent time in the presence of Woosie, is wetting their knickers over a wedge just because it says 'Tour' on the back of it; especially as it is likely to make no significant  improvement to the short game


----------



## chris661 (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Shivas salutes the "authority" of chris661 :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Again you are missing the point. It is not me that chooses that direction but GM. If you have a problem with that then email Mike. This has gone far enough off topic and if you want to say anymore then pm me. Otherwise say nothing.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 21, 2014)

I have never caddied for Woosie, although I hear he was once number 1 golfer. In Oswestry, for sure, and probably the rest of the world too. But I know a guy who works on Tour vans, and I mean the ones making golf clubs not those selling burgers at golf events. 

Tour Issue means a whole lot of things, depending on the make. It can range from retail heads which are carefully QC'd to a higher spec, and taken to the Tour van. These are sometimes given a special format of serial number.

Or you can have clubs which resemble retail clubs but are really quite different. Taylor Made do this a lot. The irons you buy in AG and those the pros play are not the same. The Tour heads are available in different size and shape, and are variously known as B or C heads. Many of these leak onto the internet for sale, and ebay and WRX will often have them.

Then there are prototypes, either early draft versions of soon-to-be-retail clubs or special forgings that will never come to retail. These are pretty rare and tend to get onto the secondhand market pretty rarely. The exception is putters, and lots of special edition/one-off/specially customised putters from Scotty Cameron and others are often resold, sometimes at eye-watering prices.  

For the average culb golfer, the question is whether there is any value in buying these things. If the club is no more expensive than the retail equivalent and you want something a little different,l sure, why not. But if it is a premium price and/or was made with a special shaft for Retief Goosen, then unless you are Retief Goosen, probably best to stay away. 

I remember playing at my home club in NI with a guy, a 15 handicap at the time with a nice smooth swing. He had a new set of irons but proceeded to hit a few low balls which didn't go too far with them. I asked him where he got the clubs and he told me they were an old set of Darren Clarke's and clearly Tour Issue clubs. Sure enough they had tipped X flex shafts. No wonder he couldn't hit them.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 21, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Personally I'm confused by the fact that someone who is clearly the Oracle of golf, having spent time in the presence of Woosie, is wetting their knickers over a wedge just because it says 'Tour' on the back of it; especially as it is likely to make no significant  improvement to the short game 

Click to expand...

I couldnt agree more all I was trying to get across was that I bought some decent cheap wedges on ebay and wanted to share it and got put down for it


----------



## mab (Jan 21, 2014)

Ethan said:



_Lots of sensible stuff..._

Click to expand...

Great explanation and conclusions. :thup:


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 21, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I have never caddied for Woosie, although I hear he was once number 1 golfer. In Oswestry, for sure, and probably the rest of the world too. But I know a guy who works on Tour vans, and I mean the ones making golf clubs not those selling burgers at golf events. 

Tour Issue means a whole lot of things, depending on the make. It can range from retail heads which are carefully QC'd to a higher spec, and taken to the Tour van. These are sometimes given a special format of serial number.

Or you can have clubs which resemble retail clubs but are really quite different. Taylor Made do this a lot. The irons you buy in AG and those the pros play are not the same. The Tour heads are available in different size and shape, and are variously known as B or C heads. Many of these leak onto the internet for sale, and ebay and WRX will often have them.

Then there are prototypes, either early draft versions of soon-to-be-retail clubs or special forgings that will never come to retail. These are pretty rare and tend to get onto the secondhand market pretty rarely. The exception is putters, and lots of special edition/one-off/specially customised putters from Scotty Cameron and others are often resold, sometimes at eye-watering prices.  

For the average culb golfer, the question is whether there is any value in buying these things. If the club is no more expensive than the retail equivalent and you want something a little different,l sure, why not. But if it is a premium price and/or was made with a special shaft for Retief Goosen, then unless you are Retief Goosen, probably best to stay away. 

I remember playing at my home club in NI with a guy, a 15 handicap at the time with a nice smooth swing. He had a new set of irons but proceeded to hit a few low balls which didn't go too far with them. I asked him where he got the clubs and he told me they were an old set of Darren Clarke's and clearly Tour Issue clubs. Sure enough they had tipped X flex shafts. No wonder he couldn't hit them.
		
Click to expand...

I once had a set of ex David Howells Cleveland TA1 irons that were incredibly difficult to use, they didnt last long in the bag  thankfully the said wedges are far more user friendly.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			I couldnt agree more all I was trying to get across was that I bought some decent cheap wedges on ebay and wanted to share it and got put down for it 

Click to expand...

No you got put down because of your attitude that you think you're better than others,when actually you just come across as a stuck up prat.


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2014)

Just when you think you know who the current no 1 obnoxious person on the board is another one puts his hat into the ring.....


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			No you got put down because of your attitude that you think you're better than others,when actually you just come across as a stuck up prat.
		
Click to expand...

Dont just jump in half way matey read all the facts and dont get personal, you've got a pm.


----------



## brendy (Jan 21, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I remember playing at my home club in NI with a guy, a 15 handicap at the time with a nice smooth swing. He had a new set of irons but proceeded to hit a few low balls which didn't go too far with them. I asked him where he got the clubs and he told me they were an old set of Darren Clarke's and clearly Tour Issue clubs. Sure enough they had tipped X flex shafts. No wonder he couldn't hit them.
		
Click to expand...

Many moons ago, Peter Hanna in fortwilliam had an ex DC Great big Bertha (might have been a biggest bb, had the clubmakers signature red stripe on the shaft). Now, I have a reasonably quick swing, the best I could do with it was bolt straight drives each time but they really didnt carry anything like "normal" firm to stiff shafts really was an eye opener to how fast/hard he really swung back then.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Dont just jump in half way matey read all the facts and dont get personal, you've got a pm.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the PM,I'm not way inclined tho.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 21, 2014)

By coincidence I once had a Vokey SW that previously belonged to Darren Clarke and admit I found it impossible to use due to its weight and flex. Even the grooves were too aggressive, yes they imparted plenty of spin but at what price. One half decent shot and the surface of the ball was very hairy. OK if you get balls for free but not for a mere mortal like myself.

Also knowing one or two guys off the Tour vans I would agree (!!) with Ethan. Tour Issue can mean many different things. If you purchase driver or fairway heads that are Tour Issue you should, at least, be able to get an accurate rating of its loft unlike many off the shelf clubs.


----------



## DCB (Jan 21, 2014)

So, since these have the magic word on them...

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-tour-tp13-steel-irons-871009

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-tour-elite-wedge-871014

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-tour-tp13-aeroskin-graphite-driver-872023

Which TOUR van are they from ?


----------



## CMAC (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd just like to say all my clubs (except putter) are from the Tour Van


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Moderator you need to go back and read some former threads and see the bigger picture.This guy was I felt being ignorant towards me and clearly didnt know the facts.I'm not having a newbie who's doesent know what he's talking about be ignorant towards me and tell me whats what.This is the problem with youngsters nowdays they think they know it all even though they havent experianced what they are talking about.We all have to start somewhere but being ignorant to the facts and to people when you dont know is unexceptable, learn yes but dont criticise people who have been around the game longer.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 21, 2014)

DCB said:



			So, since these have the magic word on them...

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-tour-tp13-steel-irons-871009

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-tour-elite-wedge-871014

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-tour-tp13-aeroskin-graphite-driver-872023

Which TOUR van are they from ?



Click to expand...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I'd just like to say all my clubs (except putter) are from the Tour Van 

Click to expand...

No one likes a show off  :ears:


:lol:


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Wacking your clubs against driving ranges, not being able to ID equipment, I take it your new to the game matey.Talk to me when you've put in 24 years play, worked in the golf retail industry, caddied on the Seniors tour for tour winners and 30 year tour veterans, caddied in the same group as Woosie (he's a former world no1) ryder cupper Sam Torrance, Constantine Rocca (he nearly won the open when your were in nappies) and many more.Until you've done all this dont criticise me and go back to your tiddlywinks.........
		
Click to expand...

That probably lets me criticise you then - on all counts!

Great thread - full of myths and misconceptions - that has amused me from the first post!

Very good price for the wedges though - as long as they work for you. The Wilson ones that cost me nothing are the ones that have worked best for me!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm starting to think that everyone bar me has got a set of Darren Clarkes old clubs!

How long does he keep them for, is it a round with a set, then off onto ebay with them? Guess it seems a good way of making a bit of money!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			I'm not having a newbie who's doesent know what he's talking about be ignorant towards me and tell me whats what.This is the problem with youngsters nowdays they think they know it all even though they havent experianced what they are talking about.We all have to start somewhere but being ignorant to the facts and to people when you dont know is unexceptable, learn yes but dont criticise people who have been around the game longer.
		
Click to expand...

I hear what you're saying, damn young people should not speak until they are spoken to. And whilst we're at it we should bring back National Service.  And King Herrod.  That would put them in their place.

I hope you are in a position of authority at a golf club as you're exactly the type of person this game needs for it to grow.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 21, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I'm starting to think that everyone bar me has got a set of Darren Clarkes old clubs!

How long does he keep them for, is it a round with a set, then off onto ebay with them? Guess it seems a good way of making a bit of money!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got a set. But I was offered one by a colleague - definitely not a mate - some 'prototypes' that neither got on with.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think I would trust anything that had "tour issue" in the page from eBay.  So easy to type it in to try and drum up some business.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 21, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I'm starting to think that everyone bar me has got a set of Darren Clarkes old clubs!

How long does he keep them for, is it a round with a set, then off onto ebay with them? Guess it seems a good way of making a bit of money!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't , at least I don't think I have ....


----------



## vkurup (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			For whatever reason and in this case its the grooves they are "Tour issue" from the tour van and now for sale to the general public and can be used by low, mid, hi or anybody who would like to use them.*You never know Homer they might even improve your game* 

Click to expand...

Homer might get on the tour before we know it..  I always knew Homer had it in him, he just needs the right sticks..


----------



## CMAC (Jan 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I'd just like to say all my clubs (except putter) are from the Tour Van 

Click to expand...




pbrown7582 said:



			No one likes a show off  :ears:


:lol:
		
Click to expand...

...and can I add that it was all gratis, and they gave me a pair of their brand new shoes and a dozen of their latest release balls as well :thup:

All perfectly organised and with the courtesy of TM and the #1 Golf Magazine in the UK :clap: :whoo:


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			...and can I add that it was all gratis, and they gave me a pair of their brand new shoes and a dozen of their latest release balls as well :thup:

All perfectly organised and with the courtesy of TM and the #1 Golf Magazine in the UK :clap: :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

you might want to wipe the top of your nose ... There is something brown stuck on it


----------



## CMAC (Jan 21, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			you might want to wipe the top of your nose ... There is something brown stuck on it 

Click to expand...

well that's not very nice Don't you thank people that have been very helpful to you.......probably not based on your posts.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			...and can I add that it was all gratis, and they gave me a pair of their brand new shoes and a dozen of their latest release balls as well :thup:

All perfectly organised and with the courtesy of TM and the #1 Golf Magazine in the UK :clap: :whoo:
		
Click to expand...



Don't forget lunch and a round @ wentworth.

:thup:


----------



## CMAC (Jan 21, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Don't forget lunch and a round @ wentworth.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

didn't want to gloat


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 21, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			I haven't , at least I don't think I have ....
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure? It sounds like you probably have, without realised it. I think he has a daily delivery of clubs to a range, he hits a couple of balls with each, then voila, "darren clarkes clubs".

Definitely what I would do if I was a pro needing money!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 21, 2014)

So now if we are playing badly we can all just say "Not my fault, these clubs were made for Darren Clarke."


----------



## vkurup (Jan 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			...and can I add that it was all gratis, and they gave me a pair of their brand new shoes and a dozen of their latest release balls as well :thup:

All perfectly organised and with the courtesy of TM and the #1 Golf Magazine in the UK :clap: :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

i think the #1 mag wanted to invite me,  but the email went to the wrong address..  :blah:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 21, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Are you sure? It sounds like you probably have, without realised it. I think he has a daily delivery of clubs to a range, he hits a couple of balls with each, then voila, "darren clarkes clubs".

Definitely what I would do if I was a pro needing money!
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately DC has more scruples. The wedge I had was donated by him to a charity auction and bought by a friend of mine.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 21, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Are you sure? It sounds like you probably have, without realised it. I think he has a daily delivery of clubs to a range, he hits a couple of balls with each, then voila, "darren clarkes clubs".

Definitely what I would do if I was a pro needing money!
		
Click to expand...

Why would DC need the money


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 21, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			So now if we are playing badly we can all just say "Not my fault, these clubs were made for Darren Clarke."
		
Click to expand...

Good excuse!! Think I have some baker finch ones as well


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			well that's not very nice Don't you thank people that have been very helpful to you.......probably not based on your posts.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm ... Yup I do, send them a little pm or have little discrete whisper. One doesn't like to make a fuss over stuff nor be made a fuss of ... That's just my way. 
However I will give a bit of banter any time, perhaps this was not suitable, so sorry if you got upset by comment no maliciousness intended.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Why would DC need the money 

Click to expand...




MetalMickie said:



			Fortunately DC has more scruples. The wedge I had was donated by him to a charity auction and bought by a friend of mine.
		
Click to expand...

Quite clearly I was joking.

Just to clarify: My comments were intended as (poor) humour, and should in no way reflect on my opinion on Darren Clarke, or his company/employees. I have no reason to believe that he employees such tactics, or has any need to.




My sincerest apologies, to all, and especially shivasirons, it appears I clearly do not meet his criteria needed to comment on threads of this matter


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 21, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Quite clearly I was joking.

Just to clarify: My comments were intended as (poor) humour, and should in no way reflect on my opinion on Darren Clarke, or his company/employees. I have no reason to believe that he employees such tactics, or has any need to.




My sincerest apologies, to all, and especially shivasirons, it appears I clearly do not meet his criteria needed to comment on threads of this matter 



Click to expand...

No worries, I certainly wasn't offended. (Wouldn't dare speak for shivasirons though.)


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			My sincerest apologies, to all, and especially shivasirons, it appears *I clearly do not meet his criteria needed to comment on threads of this matter *



Click to expand...

My brother once caddied in the Murphy's Irish Open, does that give me the requirements required to comment on such threads?


*Slime*.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 21, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			No worries, I certainly wasn't offended. (Wouldn't dare speak for shivasirons though.)
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 21, 2014)

Slime said:



			My brother once caddied in the Murphy's Irish Open, does that give me the requirements required to comment on such threads?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I caddied for a mate years ago at an amateur event at Sherwood Forest.  But I had no idea what I was doing, and I expect in was pretty rubbish. So therefore I feel I have to do the right thing and decline to comment on these wedges.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 21, 2014)

Some of the Tour players have garages full of clubs, some they have played once, some less than that. They get given it by their club sponsor and if you play Taylor Made you might therefore need a double garage. 

Darren has been on Tour for a while, so has probably gathered quite a collection over the years. The clubs my 15 handicap friend played were a set of Daiwa, back in the mid 90s. Darren has been known to take bags of clubs to local courses and give them to the assistant pros. 

He has also been a Scotty Cameron user over the years and has a few of those. One or two of his putters have appeared for sale, although it is not always obvious that it is his. He used to like the Del Mar (TPA XVIII/Odyssey number 9) shape, although he has also used the Red X shape. I had a go with one of his old Camerons once. It had unbelievable toe weighting, and had been made that way specifically from him by Scotty. Definitely 'Tour Issue' then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			Just when you think you know who the current no 1 obnoxious person on the board is another one puts his hat into the ring.....
		
Click to expand...


I'm gutted


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I'm starting to think that everyone bar me has got a set of Darren Clarkes old clubs!

How long does he keep them for, is it a round with a set, then off onto ebay with them? Guess it seems a good way of making a bit of money!
		
Click to expand...

I have a pair of his socks - only used them once :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Jan 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm gutted 

Click to expand...

you're not even top 3 phil


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2014)

therod said:



			you're not even top 3 phil 

Click to expand...


Christ I better up my game then


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 21, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Quite clearly I was joking.

Just to clarify: My comments were intended as (poor) humour, and should in no way reflect on my opinion on Darren Clarke, or his company/employees. I have no reason to believe that he employees such tactics, or has any need to.




My sincerest apologies, to all, and especially shivasirons, it appears I clearly do not meet his criteria needed to comment on threads of this matter 



Click to expand...

No not offended just couldnt understand the comment


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Christ I better up my game then 

Click to expand...

Infuriating most definitely obnoxious definitely not:ears:


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 21, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Some of the Tour players have garages full of clubs, some they have played once, some less than that. They get given it by their club sponsor and if you play Taylor Made you might therefore need a double garage. 

Darren has been on Tour for a while, so has probably gathered quite a collection over the years. The clubs my 15 handicap friend played were a set of Daiwa, back in the mid 90s. Darren has been known to take bags of clubs to local courses and give them to the assistant pros. 

He has also been a Scotty Cameron user over the years and has a few of those. One or two of his putters have appeared for sale, although it is not always obvious that it is his. He used to like the Del Mar (TPA XVIII/Odyssey number 9) shape, although he has also used the Red X shape. I had a go with one of his old Camerons once. It had unbelievable toe weighting, and had been made that way specifically from him by Scotty. Definitely 'Tour Issue' then.
		
Click to expand...

I was amazed that the Seniors guys car boots were full of clubs and there was quite a bit of chopping and changing of the gear on the range, also at big televised senior events there was manufactures reps walking down the range with a check book and loaded with gear.Play this club on tv and wear this cap and we'll let you keep it all and give you money, what a deal .Daiwa eh now theres a name from the past and the club IBF carried for he's Open win, alas consigned to history....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			Infuriating most definitely obnoxious definitely not:ears:
		
Click to expand...


Doing well then


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doing well then 

Click to expand...

Keep it up and you will not go far wrong:thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 21, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			Keep it up and you will not go far wrong:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Which is pretty much the same advice I've been getting from HID for the last 5 years. :lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			Keep it up and you will not go far wrong:thup:
		
Click to expand...



 cheers


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 21, 2014)

vkurup said:



			i think the #1 mag wanted to invite me,  but the email went to the wrong address..  :blah:
		
Click to expand...


Didn't you have to make do with no.2 mag and Nike........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			For whatever reason and in this case its the grooves they are "Tour issue" from the tour van and now for sale to the general public and can be used by low, mid, hi or anybody who would like to use them.You never know Homer they might even improve your game 

Click to expand...

So you get all high and mighty and fall back on name dropping and your years of experience but no adverse to dishing out cheap shots. My game is fine and will get better without the need for "Tour" wedges or petty name calling or name dropping


----------



## User20205 (Jan 21, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So you get all high and mighty and fall back on name dropping and your years of experience but no adverse to dishing out cheap shots. My game is fine and will get better without the need for "Tour" wedges or petty name calling or name dropping
		
Click to expand...

The irony is homer, I think you're a lower handicap than him


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 21, 2014)

my mates dad tarmacked the road outside Darren Clarke's house a good few years back . when he was finished Darren opened the garage and said take a set of irons.  he told him he didn't play golf. 

:mmm:    doh!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2014)

therod said:



			The irony is homer, I think you're a lower handicap than him 

Click to expand...

But he's caddied in the same group as Woosie. Have you not been reading?? :ears:


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But he's caddied in the same group as Woosie. Have you not been reading?? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

And the fact that we were all still wearing nappies in 95, while he was carrying someone's bag or selling golf clubs or something, a bit embarrassing at the age of 32 but there you go


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I haven't got a set. But I was offered one by a colleague - definitely not a mate - some 'prototypes' that neither got on with.
		
Click to expand...

You could try to grow a couple Foxy, sorry really sorry matey but I couldn't stop myself :rofl::rofl:.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeez some people on here have boring lives  get over it.........


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 22, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Jeez some people on here have boring lives  get over it.........
		
Click to expand...

Really? And you are basing that comment on what exactly?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Really? And you are basing that comment on what exactly?
		
Click to expand...

Because we all play a lot of golf?


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 22, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Because we all play a lot of golf? 

Click to expand...

It could be the fact that we never worked selling golf gear and shivas did, possibly the most exciting thing that anyone has ever done, ever


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 22, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I have never caddied for Woosie, although I hear he was once number 1 golfer. In Oswestry, for sure, and probably the rest of the world too. But I know a guy who works on Tour vans, and I mean the ones making golf clubs not those selling burgers at golf events. 

Tour Issue means a whole lot of things, depending on the make. It can range from retail heads which are, carefully QC'd to a higher spec, and taken to the Tour van. These are sometimes given a special format of serial number.

Or you can have clubs which resemble retail clubs but are really quite different. Taylor Made do this a lot. The irons you buy in AG and those the pros play are not the same. The Tour heads are available in different size and shape, and are variously known as B or C heads. Many of these leak onto the internet for sale, and ebay and WRX will often have them.

Then there are prototypes, either early draft versions of soon-to-be-retail clubs or special forgings that will never come to retail. These are pretty rare and tend to get onto the secondhand market pretty rarely. The exception is putters, and lots of special edition/one-off/specially customised putters from Scotty Cameron and others are often resold, sometimes at eye-watering prices.  

For the average culb golfer, the question is whether there is any value in buying these things. If the club is no more expensive than the retail equivalent and you want something a little different,l sure, why not. But if it is a premium price and/or was made with a special shaft for Retief Goosen, then unless you are Retief Goosen, probably best to stay away. 

I remember playing at my home club in NI with a guy, a 15 handicap at the time with a nice smooth swing. He had a new set of irons but proceeded to hit a few low balls which didn't go too far with them. I asked him where he got the clubs and he told me they were an old set of Darren Clarke's and clearly Tour Issue clubs. Sure enough they had tipped X flex shafts. No wonder he couldn't hit them.
		
Click to expand...

Woosie is a nice fella, I was dying to ask him about this incident, prob best I didnt!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYV-csdgRv0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

